# Another Crazy adventure day....but this time for the better of things



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to tell you about my last 24 waking hours as it was an event almost out of a dream. This weekend, me and two buddies decided to go to vegas to finally have a true celebration of one of their's birthdays. The first night we had fun, we went drinking and hit up deja vu, but the real interesting stuff happened after. At around 6 am, we went to sleep in his car, which was parked next to the hilton. As we all should know, the Hilton is right next to the Las Vegas Convention Center, where SEMA is happening this year. I couldn't sleep comfortably, so I woke up around 8:30 or so, and saw cars being carried in for SEMA. I went inside the Hilton to go get some coffee (caramel macchiato is t3h good) and to clean up a little bit in the bathroom.

After I came out, I saw a guy working on a b00tyful EVO8. I struck up a conversation about his setup, which was some real trick shit, all one off parts and tuned by South Florida Performance. He was from miami and his car was going to be shown off at SEMA. I asked him for a ride and he agreed. He just went around the block, but then realized that he had to get gas. Since in FL they have 93, he almost out of instinct picked the button that would usually say 93, but he ended up going with 89 for about a gallon. Luckily I stopped him, and told him that he'd need octane booster. So, we went on a trip to autozone, more talking about cars and tuning, both mine and his. Got some octane booster, and we just started driving.

Now, I did forget to mention one more detail which plays an important part in our story. His car had a large arospeed decal, so I thought he was sponsored by them. I later found out, through our convo, that he's sponsored by arospeed, and he was setting up an exhibit at SEMA for his car.










At first, he offered me tickets for the actual show later on, but seeing as that may just be impossible for me to do, I told him as such. Then, he remembered that he had an extra pass. He then asked me, in an almost ethereal moment, if I would like to see SEMA behind the scenes. Enthusiastically I said yes, and even agreed to help him out with his and arospeed's booth.

So, I got to see SEMA as it was being made. Very rare is it that an outsider gets to actually see how it all goes down. All the great companys were there, from Greddy to Turbonetics, from Tein to Denso, and I got to see their exhibits in the making, as well as helping set up the arospeed exhibit and assemble parts.

Oh yeah, don't knock arospeed, they make some quality products. Recaro makes their seats and their mufflers/piping is well made. Yes, they make a lot of aesthetic components, but their performance stuff is pretty damn good too,


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

wtf! When I'm at my friends comp, there's a link to lasvegas.com


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

You Bastard I'm Jealous. Did you happen to see Borla's setup or Power Enterprise's. A guy from the my350z board is having his Z with the PE TT setup shown at SEMA it's the guy from Oxnard with the Black 350 and lambo doors setup.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Tarnel, I saw the borla exhibit, but I think I missed power enterprises. I know the z you're talking about, I saw it at the all-nissan meet. Its sweet though now that he has a tt setup on it


----------



## designmanfx (Nov 14, 2003)

hehehe - yep, it was cool to chill the day with you Vodka. Next time you better bring the girls from Deja Vu and some Vodka with you!!

geez... cant even attach photos on this forum..that sucks


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

*Pics w00t w00t Mad JDM Tyte Yo*

Check them out:



















BTW, don't I look so much sexier next to the car as opposed to the girl posted :cheers:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's because you need a thong and boobies... :fluffy:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

James said:


> that's because you need a thong and boobies... :fluffy:


You just wait James! :thumbup:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wait for you to get into a thong? :cheers:


----------

